# No CASE Officer after 6 Months - 189 Visa?



## dangargoyle (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
Congratulations to everyone who got their Visas.I lodged an application for a Permanent resident visa from Kenya in September 2013. I hoped to be allocated a case officer within 10 weeks after lodging the application. It is now over 6 Months since I lodged the application and I'm yet to receive any communication from your side. I keep logging into my ImmiAccount and notice that the status is always 'in Progress'. The account was last updated on September 2013. 
I attached all required documents whose status are al showing either as 'received' or 'recommended'. This is quite a bit frustrating.
Anyone facing a similar problem?
Regards,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Which country are you applying a visa for?


----------



## dangargoyle (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm applying to Australia - Permanent Residency Visa Class 189 via DIAC.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Did you apply on your own or use an agent? 
Can you verify what email address you put on the application form?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

How to unsubscribe from this thread if I have no interest in Australian visa issues?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

User CP then click box, unsubscribe


----------



## dangargoyle (Mar 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> User CP then click box, unsubscribe


I applied through an Authorised Agent (WWICS), The agent's email is listed on my official application form. However, DIAC has created an ImmiAccount interface where one can monitor the progress of their application online by simply using the TRN Number. This is the interface that I use to monitor the progress of my application.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

beppi said:


> How to unsubscribe from this thread if I have no interest in Australian visa issues?


Scroll to the top of the page and look near the right hand side. You'll see the below 3 items:

Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread 


Click on Thread Tools and then on "Unsubscribe from this Thread"


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

dangargoyle said:


> I applied through an Authorised Agent (WWICS), The agent's email is listed on my official application form. However, DIAC has created an ImmiAccount interface where one can monitor the progress of their application online by simply using the TRN Number. This is the interface that I use to monitor the progress of my application.


 They are not an authorised partner of DIBP and these guys dont appear to be registered migration agents. 

You need to follow up with them if they have received any requests in relation to your application.


FYI. Google them http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/WWICS-one-of-the-biggest-culprits/articleshow/11956986.cms


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

dangargoyle said:


> Hello Everyone, Congratulations to everyone who got their Visas.I lodged an application for a Permanent resident visa from Kenya in September 2013. I hoped to be allocated a case officer within 10 weeks after lodging the application. It is now over 6 Months since I lodged the application and I'm yet to receive any communication from your side. I keep logging into my ImmiAccount and notice that the status is always 'in Progress'. The account was last updated on September 2013. I attached all required documents whose status are al showing either as 'received' or 'recommended'. This is quite a bit frustrating. Anyone facing a similar problem? Regards,


Give DIBP a call and ask about your case. It has long proceeded the allocated time of getting allocated a CO if you call them they may give you information regarding the status of your application. You are right in assuming it has been too long for you to be allocated a CO.

DIBP contact tel: 131 881 

I am not too sure about the codes besides the country code which is +61


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

By now you should have received a CO or at least be aware that they are running external checks. 
For the agency that you used, I am not sure its a legit agency please call DIAC or check with the Australian embassy in Nairobi. They may have some information on it.




dangargoyle said:


> I applied through an Authorised Agent (WWICS), The agent's email is listed on my official application form. However, DIAC has created an ImmiAccount interface where one can monitor the progress of their application online by simply using the TRN Number. This is the interface that I use to monitor the progress of my application.


----------

